# Closed Captions Providers/Sources



## Magilla (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi guys

I have a python script that I use to create very accurate captions for my Twitch stream - the Windows speech-to-text provider is absolutely useless.

At the moment, I write the text output to a file, and then use a GDI+ text source to display the captions, but I'd prefer to feed the generated captions to the built-in caption system so people can turn them on and off as required.

Is there a way to use the python scripts in OBS rather than externally, to push the text straight to the caption system?

Thanks


----------



## multitapmugen (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm interested in this as well, is there any way to change it?  Windows speech-to-text definitely isn't cutting it.


----------



## MissMolly (Nov 12, 2018)

Would love to see more providers/options here also


----------



## iantsmall (Nov 25, 2018)

We too at thekeepstudios would like to have this, as closed captioning is something our audience is really interested in having.


----------



## iantsmall (Nov 25, 2018)

Magilla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a python script that I use to create very accurate captions for my Twitch stream - the Windows speech-to-text provider is absolutely useless.
> 
> ...



Is this python script publicly available? I'd be interested in possibly using and adapting this. Perhaps it could be modified as a plugin to provide a new closed captioning provider?


----------



## Slimberton (Feb 18, 2019)

iantsmall said:


> Is this python script publicly available? I'd be interested in possibly using and adapting this. Perhaps it could be modified as a plugin to provide a new closed captioning provider?


I as well. I've been asking for newer providers all around.


----------



## Klosteinmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Any update on this?


----------



## Slimberton (Jun 26, 2019)

Klosteinmann said:


> Any update on this?


I continually do research about it. In its current state, OBS experimental captions does not support anything other than windows speech recognition, as we all know it sucks.

The AI driven websites that caption for sources you can use in OBS (not scripts you can send to twitch to enable or disable at will) use superior AI obviously which I haven't found any access without being a coder myself. I'm sure you could find the code if you ask the right person.

The primary way for common commercial users are hiring human captioners to write scripts AS you stream. This is very expensive as you can probably imagine. Nevertheless, the ability to take that script and send it to twitch as a provider through the experimental captions obs offers is *not possible *until they have some sort of "take script output" where you find a file that will be constantly updated (sort of like song request outputs for current song on obs) Once that is available, we can use the AI voice recognition to output a script real-time and tell OBS to use that output file for the script.


TL;DR. No update, not likely to happen before twitch unlocks its OWN automatic transcriptions (like youtube's) :(


----------



## iantsmall (Oct 21, 2019)

Possibly a useful update on this, a third party plugin has been made to answer some of the issues. We're looking at it now as an option.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/chrgqc/i_made_a_obs_plugin_for_closed_captioning_using/


----------



## Slimberton (Oct 21, 2019)

iantsmall said:


> Possibly a useful update on this, a third party plugin has been made to answer some of the issues. We're looking at it now as an option.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/chrgqc/i_made_a_obs_plugin_for_closed_captioning_using/



I forgot to update this forum. I've been using this for a month now. It's excellent and exactly what I was looking for. It completely replaces the experimental captions and works almost identically, in the sense I don't have to have another window open. The captions and features (options to censoring specific words you say) are 90-97% perfect out of the door.


----------



## Kasey02 (Oct 24, 2019)

Magilla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a python script that I use to create very accurate captions for my Twitch stream - the Windows speech-to-text provider is absolutely useless.
> 
> ...


The idea is great. But I don't think combining python script with OBS would work.


----------

